# Solved Black-Grey color/film on meat



## Mindifismoke (Mar 12, 2020)

The past few times I was using my offset smoker I noticed a black/grey substance that would coat your hands if it was beef and leave a very ugly dark grey oil on the plate and shorter cooks like chicken or turkey would turn out a very unappealing grey color. 

1. It wasn't a dirty smoke (maybe at times but not for very long)
2. Taste was normal not bitter or overly smoked
3. Temperature was not high always below 275 usually 225-250: thermometers aren't off read quiet accurately.

The solution: I cleaned the smoker very well inside and the fire box too all around but this didn't fix it Infact was getting worse after chicken was in for not even 5 minutes it got a grey color. After my last post inquiring about this I decided to clean the inside briefly again and noticed the baffle was coated in layers of soot and the part of the fire box closest to the cooking area was flakes of soot thinking about it I didn't clean that before every and never really even noticed it before. I believe it's soot, it was super fine more fine than garlic powder for example and away from the baffle it was bigger flakes.
Anyways gave that a good cleaning with a metal scrubby sponge and towels cooked some chicken wings and no more grey colored chicken!

I believe those super fine particles were being brought in the chamber by the natural draft from firebox to cooking area and coating the meat

Below are some pictures don't have any of the one before but believe me it looked bad, first one looks different I think because of the blue glass it is in changed the color. Smoked for just over an hour at 225. 
Hope this will come in helpful to anyway who has this problem! All the best


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2020)

Good looking yard bird in that bottom pic.  I usually cook my chicken at 300* or more, (If the kettle is cooperative).  Still takes about an hour.

Congratulations on solving your problem.

PS  Just got to thinking;  I've had a similar problem, (With a gray to black "slime" on meat)  My problem was caused by a smoldering fire and condensation in the smoke chamber.  Smaller but hotter coal bed solved the problem.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2020)

Yep, moisture causes that "gray" coating....  Dry the wood and get rid of the water pan.....


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for the tips will do birds hotter at 300 next time. 

Yes I think there are many causes of the black/grey coating which can be very confusing and upsetting when you cant figure it out. From smoldering, too much wood, not enough airflow, condensation and now even a dirty fire box.

Dave, you say get rid of the water pan, for about the past 4 cooks I haven't used  one trying to figure out the issue and didn't notice any difference in juiciness. It makes sense and you have a good point as the temperature of the meat increases no amount of moisture will stop it from drying out. Example boiling a steak until 165F+ it was cooked in water 100% moisture but still going to be stringy and dry (given its a steak not braising meat with lots of fat), muscle fibers are squeezing out moisture and not accepting or taking back any more. 

Jack, curious about the size of the coal bed affecting smoldering? So more coals doesn't mean the wood wont smolder, and more coals/bigger coal bed will effect how much air you need? 
This whole time I thought if you had a 2 chimneys of charcoal or 1 chimney its the same it wont affect how much air you need but two should make sure your wood not smolder, its only the amount of wood you add that affects the amount of air you need.

If that's the case I've been doing it wrong, always light up one full chimney to make sure there is enough to burn a 8" beer can size split, yet even when I go half that width and close the firebox door airflow and chimney fully open it smolders and that split that bursted into flames goes out. Using 8" since playing around with the sizes of the splits found 8" works better in mine i believe..


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2020)

I apologize if I'm repetitious...   So many manufacturers recommend water pans and so may "Smoking" forums recommend "spritzing" to increase juiciness,  it becomes a habit....  Neither method will add any moisture to any meat being cook...  All that moisture does is provide a medium for "acid rain" to form on the meat....  In some cases, even giving the meat a black rain coat....  
Anywho, forgive me for not remembering all the folks I make suggestions to....  It ain't gonna change...  so, you are stuck with my repetitious rantings....  
Dave


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 12, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I apologize if I'm repetitious...   So many manufacturers recommend water pans and so may "Smoking" forums recommend "spritzing" to increase juiciness,  it becomes a habit....  Neither method will add any moisture to any meat being cook...  All that moisture does is provide a medium for "acid rain" to form on the meat....  In some cases, even giving the meat a black rain coat....
> Anywho, forgive me for not remembering all the folks I make suggestions to....  It ain't gonna change...  so, you are stuck with my repetitious rantings....
> Dave




I agree.  I dont use water or spray nothing.  Last 30 mins I will maybe put bbq sauce on .


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks Dave appreciate that and completely agree it won't add moisture since the meat is squeezing it out when cooking not absorbing anymore,however it's new about the black rain coat that's good to know. Also the more you repeat the more people it'll reach and will know.


----------

